# West Coast USA Road Trip - Oct/Nov



## cliffo (29/8/17)

I semi-hijacked another thread a few months about breweries to visit in the USA but thought I'd start my own thread so you can ignore if not interested 

I'm hiring a car for the duration of the trip and the plan thus far is looking like (with most accommodation already booked and I'll be arriving late arvo/early evening at most places):

LA - 1 night (have a feeling I won't be overly enthralled with LA)
Fresno - 1 night (simply an overnight stop after Sequoia NP)
El Portal - 2 nights (Yosemite NP)
Chico - 2 nights (Sierra Nevada Brewery Tour, maybe a visit to Walmart)
Bend - 3 nights (Crater Lake NP on the way, Bend Ale Trail, Deschutes Brewery Tour)
Portland - 1 night only unfortunately as running out of days 
Seattle - 1 night (as above)

From there I'll be driving Highway 1 and the 101 south to San Diego:

Coos Bay - 1 night (maybe, will be winging this part of the trip)
Mendocino - 1 night (maybe, as above)
San Fran - 3 nights (Alcatraz, Golden Gate Bridge, Fishermans Wharf, Anchor Brewing, Golden State v Miami NBA if I can secure a ticket)
Monterey - 1 night (maybe, will be winging this part of the trip)
Santa Barbara - 1 night (as above)
San Diego - 4 nights (it's San Diego Beer Week!, Stone, Ale Smith, have my ticket for the closing day of SDBW at Torrey Pines, USS Midway, maybe a day trip to Joshua Tree NP)

I have a late night flight home on the final day so will head back up to LA from SD and stop at a few places along the way.

It is a lot of driving and I am cramming things in but hey, so much to see and so little time.

I'm open to any suggestions for must see places not listed in the above areas, beer-related or otherwise and especially for the final day on the drive from SD back to LA (late night flight so literally have the entire day).


----------



## akx (29/8/17)

Sounds like a great trip!
Anchor Brewing is a cool place, but as I recall it books out in advance so definitely give them a call.
Across the bay from SF is Oakland where I lived. Drake's Brewing has a restaurant called Drake's Dealership with good food and 30+ beers on tap (their own + collaborations). The brewery itself is down in San Leandro (20 min south of Oakland). Cleophus Quigly (spelling?) in San Leandro has some really unique beers. And 21st Amendment in SF is decent if your out that way.
North of SF: Russian River is the hallowed home of Pliny. Might be worth a stop and there are other good places around.
South of SF: I think Firestone Walker makes some of the best beers in California (between Monterrey and Santa Barbara) and their food is decent too. Worth a stop if you can swing it.
I only had 1 night in Seattle, and there's a restaurant associated with the Ellysium (spelling?) Brewery that was expensive but delicious and great range of beers.
Happy to discuss further if you have more questions. Good luck!


----------



## cliffo (29/8/17)

Awesome info, cheers. I'll have to look up some of those places.

Forgot Russian River. I'm coming through Santa Rosa on the way to SF and planning to stop there for lunch.

Will be heading to Oakland for an NBA game if I get a ticket so will probably have some extra time over that way to have a look around.

Thanks again.


----------



## unwrittenlaw (30/8/17)

Check out Ninkasi in Eugene OR and let me know. Dying to get there... Deschutes in Bend for sure. I checked their ale house in Portland was great. Plenty of small tap rooms around Portland... lompoc from memory


----------



## unwrittenlaw (30/8/17)

http://lompocbrewing.com/#/
http://www.ninkasibrewing.com/delicious/beers/


----------



## akx (30/8/17)

Oh, and Lagunitas is great too. One of close to Russian River north of SF


----------



## stewy (30/8/17)

North of San Fran - Heretic in Fairfield is a must (my favourite beers, so biased), Lagunitas in Petaluma & Russian River. Get to Russian river before 11am or you won't get a seat!


----------



## cliffo (22/10/17)

The time is nigh!

I fly out tomorrow morning. Currently unsure if it's pre-trip excitement or solo traveller anxiety that is coming through stronger 

From what I can gather I should have a decent beer selection on the flight. Am flying United and the best info I can find suggest they currently have Samuel Adams Octoberfest and New Belgium Voodoo Ranger in the mix alongside Miller Lite, Heineken and Blue Point Toasted Lager.

I'll be sure to spam update this thread throughout my travels.


----------



## akx (22/10/17)

When we flew United (SF to Syd) in August they had Lagunitas 12th of Never beer on the flight. A new offering and one of my faves from that brewery (5% or so, super hoppy). You'll have an awesome trip! If you get stuck somewhere, post up here. I'll help if I can


----------



## droid (23/10/17)

What a way to start the Monday morning drag - reading this, feck, feck it all


Have fun, bastados


----------



## cliffo (23/10/17)

Half an hour in to the flight and it's beverage time.

Asked old mate what "craft" beers he had...


----------



## cliffo (23/10/17)

Nek Minit


----------



## cliffo (24/10/17)

A jet lagged 40° day of wandering around LA called for a few beers at Golden Road Brewing

329 Lager




Melon Cart (watermelon wheat beer)


----------



## eldertaco (25/10/17)

Nice, I'm a big fan of their Wolf Among Weeds [emoji106]


----------



## Pnutapper (25/10/17)

Did they make you drink the Melon Cart out of a plastic cup?


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

Pnutapper said:


> Did they make you drink the Melon Cart out of a plastic cup?


I got glass on the 2nd...I did tip them so maybe why lol


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

Day 2.

LA to Fresno via Sequoia NP.

Now drinking beers at Tioga-Sequoia Brewing Co

Stone fruit Wheat beer






View from the top of Moro Rock (sorry to go off topic)


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

Golden Ale





This is a cool little spot. LA Dodgers game playing on all screens and a building crowd.


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

Mt Whitney XPA. I'll be grabbing a few take aways of this.


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

And final one, the Fulton St IPA. The best of what I've tried and recommended by the staff.


----------



## cliffo (25/10/17)

Winding up the evening

Me: Two Fulton St IPAs to take away please
Bar dude: You know it's $5 a can or a four pack for $14
Me: One four pack of Fulton St IPAs to take away please

They'll travel. 

We had a discussion on craft beer taxes. He thought they were hard done by here..


----------



## hobospy (25/10/17)

Liking the beer tour, seems like a good trip (beer wise anyway).


----------



## cliffo (27/10/17)

Last day in Yosemite today and heading to Chico tomorrow for Sierra Nevada.

Yosemite has been amazing. Never really been on my must see list but so glad I came here.

Bought a six pack of Tioga Sequoia General Sherman IPA this arvo at the local general store for US $9.87...well tasty


----------



## cliffo (27/10/17)

And some Yosemite shots


----------



## evoo4u (28/10/17)

Just looking through my "Pocket Beer Book" (2nd Edition), recommended in Oregon:
Bend - 10 Barrel Brewing
Bend - Boneyard Beer
Bend- Bend Brewing
Bend - Crux
Bend - Deschutes Brewing
Baker City - Barley Browns Brewpub
Corvallis - Block 15 Brewery & Restaurant
Portland - Upright Brewing
Portland - Hair of the Dog Brewing
Portland - Hopworks Urban Brewery
Portland - Laurelwood Public House & Brewery
Portland - Breakside Brewing
Portland - Bridgeport Brewing
Portland - Cascade Brewing Barrel House
Portland - Commons Brewery
Portland - Bailey's Taproom
Portland - Horse Brass
Portland - Apex
Portland - Belmont Station
Hood River - Double Mountain Brewery
Hood River - Logsdon Farmhouse Ales
Hood River - Pfriem
Astoria - Fort George Brewery
Eugene - Ninkasi Brewing
Eugene - Oakshire Brewing
Pacific City - Pelican Pub & Brewery
Newport - Rogue Ales

and in Washington:
Seattle - Elysian Brewing
Seattle - Brouwer's Cafe
Seattle - Beveridge Place Pub
Seattle - Collins Pub
Seattle - Pike Brewing
Bellingham - Boundary Bay Brewery & Bistro
Bellingham - Chuckanut Brewery & Kitchen
Spokane - No-Li Brewhouse
Winthrop - Old Schoolhouse Brewery
Bremerton - Silver City Brewing

And then the next day...

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cliffo (28/10/17)

Made it to Chico and more importantly the Sierra Nevada Taproom. Brewery tour tomorrow.

SN Oktoberfest. $4.50/pint


----------



## cliffo (28/10/17)

And the SNPA... Heaven


----------



## stewy (28/10/17)

Keep these coming!!!! I am vicariously living through your every tweet


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Unsure how many beers I had but I only paid for 2. Having an accent is a good way to ensure others buy you beer

FOMO IPA





Hop Bullet Double IPA





And that's were the night gets really fuzzy lol


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/17)

I’ll bet! Hope you’re heading north up the coastal road. They are some amazing forests and great little towns up that way. 

Thanks for posting these! And yes, keep ‘em coming.


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)

Heading inland route to Bend tomorrow for 3 nights then on to Portland and Seattle but only one night at each unfortunately.

From Seattle driving the PCH down to San Diego for their craft beer week

Life is tough lol


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)

Back at the brewery and about to do the tour.

Nooner Pilsner


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)

So shiny


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)

A pretty good tour and plenty of tastings including a yet to be released IPA.


----------



## cliffo (29/10/17)




----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

I'm now in Bend and have commenced the Ale Trail. Deschutes Brewery tour booked for 1pm today.

I hit up Bend Brewing Co, Deschutes Tap House and McMenamins yesterday.

McMenamins Oktoberfest




McMenamins Hammerhead




Bend Brewing Kolsch





Bend Brewing Accent IPA




Deschutes American Wheat




Deschutes Black Butte Porter


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

Now at Deschutes Brewery.

Introducing the first 20 ounce point to ever be sold in the tasting room.

They were very excited. You'd think they would have given it to me for free to celebrate the occasion

Mirror Pond Pale Ale


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

Valley of the Shadows Schwarzbier


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

Cascade Lakes Brewing Co Blonde Bombshell


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

10 Barrel Brewing Co Kolsch


----------



## evoo4u (31/10/17)

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## Dave70 (31/10/17)

I'm getting a distended liver from just from looking at this thread.


----------



## Mardoo (31/10/17)

How did you rate the McMenamin’s beers?


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

Mardoo said:


> How did you rate the McMenamin’s beers?


They were good. The Oktoberfest was tasty. I'm staying at the hotel. Weirdest hotel I've ever stayed at but it's growing on me.


----------



## Mardoo (31/10/17)

Heh, yeah, their properties are a bit off-centre. I admire what they’ve done. Their beers were a bit spotty when I was last there, but very interesting places. The Baghdad Theatre in Portland is pretty awesome. They took out every other row of seats and serve pizza, food and beer in the theatre, showing repertory cinema. Late night showings of things like Ziggy Stardust are a party.


----------



## cliffo (31/10/17)

Some photos from Deschutes tour





Shifties. Staff get one pint of beer after￼ each shift and also one case per month.
















My Untapped check ins showing on the Deschutes tap board


----------



## evoo4u (31/10/17)

Seems that what these guys say is true! I admire your dedication and stamina.


----------



## cliffo (1/11/17)

I went for a drive this morning to complete the Ale Trail though found a couple of breweries on the app either no longer exist or have changed names (maybe I have an older version of the app)

Hopefully I still get my prizes when I go to the tourist centre tomorrow morning.

Has been a very cruisy day which is good as the next 4 nights following today I'll be on the run with only one night in each location.

The Three Sisters in the Cascade Mountains





Bend Brewing Co Golden Ale





Deschutes Bachelor Bitter on hand pump





Heading to Portland tomorrow morning for just the one night unfortunately then a quick trip to Seattle before the start of the journey South along the Pacific Coast Highway.

Two and a half driving days ahead of me once I leave Seattle to get to San Francisco. I probably should have allocated an extra day to that part of the trip but never mind. It will still be done.


----------



## cliffo (2/11/17)

Bend Ale Trail successfully completed


----------



## cliffo (2/11/17)

Then got to Portland. I must say some sensational beers. Apart from Hair of the Dog. Too much "funk" taste there.

Burnside Brewing TS Pale




Burnside Brewing Couch Lager




Hair of the Dog Vienna Lager (not good)




Wayward Brewing Pilsner




Wayward Brewing West Coast Hazy IPA (juicy as!)




Wayward Brewing Czech Dark Lager





Both Burnside and Wayward were sensational beers. I had lunch at Burnside and the food was fantastic too.


----------



## cliffo (2/11/17)

And photos from my walk around Portland


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/17)

I don’t miss the rain at all, but it’s a lovely city with some great scenes going on, and as many breweries as you could wish. Enjoy the drive. There’s some stonking scenery down the coast road.


----------



## cliffo (3/11/17)

Full on day today. Drove from Portland to Seattle in some of the worst weather I've ever driven in. The weather cleared up nicely about and hour or so after I arrived.

Got to have a look through Facebook Seattle. What a place to work! They have a kayak parking garage for those so inclined to get to work on the water.

Went to Museum of Pop Culture, Pike Place, Pike Brewing Co, Kerry Park and Elysian Brewing Co.

An early start tomorrow and a full day of driving along the Oregon coast.


----------



## cliffo (4/11/17)

A 10 hour driving day today.

Was snowing when I left Seattle at 7:30am then torrential rain for 2+ hours on the I5. And I thought yesterday was the worst weather I've ever driven in.

Didn't ease up until I got back near the Oregon border. Then drove West along the Columbus River and crossed the Astoria bridge and down the 101 to Coos Bay for the night.

Didn't stop at many places due to the pre weather but the combination of first and ocean made for a pleasant if long drive.

Another long day tomorrow to get to Fort Bragg but the weather forecast is at least looking more favourable.

Having a couple of Deschutes Pacific Wonderland's in the hotel room tonight.

Bed awaits. Soon.


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/17)

You going to the White Labs tasting room in San Diego?


----------



## cliffo (5/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> You going to the White Labs tasting room in San Diego?


Not sure but planning to visit a few beer related locales.

Am going to San Diego Beer Week's final event at Torrey Pines Golf Club. They pair two breweries with a chef from local restaurants. 28 breweries/14 chefs. Only goes for 3 hours but should be good.


----------



## cliffo (5/11/17)

Today's trip from Coos Bay to Fort Bragg.

Such an amazing drive. Great driving roads, fantastic scenery and now drinking an ACME IPA from North Coast Brewing Co.

Has been a great day


----------



## evoo4u (5/11/17)

Hey - nice pics! And you can't be too "tired and emotional" (that's what pollies pissed as a fart are called when they make a total arse of themselves), um, where was I? Oh yeah - the horizons are dead level. Well done that photographer!


----------



## droid (5/11/17)

awesome stuff thanks for taking us along


----------



## cliffo (6/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> the horizons are dead level. Well done that photographer!



Just lucky, I usually hold my head at an angle and my shots usually turn out accordingly lol


----------



## cliffo (6/11/17)

About to hit the road for San Francisco.

Will be a cruisy day so I can stop where I please.

Going to continue to follow California 1 down to Bodega Bay then shoot across to Santa Rosa to visit Russian River Brewing then down to San Fran for 3 nights.


----------



## evoo4u (6/11/17)

Just out of interest, what's your camera? I'd bet a bottle of brew it's somewhere above a smartphone


----------



## cliffo (6/11/17)

Everything I'm posting here is just taken on my OnePlus 5.

I've also got a Canon G7X II and shooting in RAW so I can edit them when I get back home.


----------



## cliffo (6/11/17)

Today was a cruisy driving day as expected.

Followed the coast to Bodega Bay then on to Santa Rosa. 

It seems Sundays aren't the best day to visit Russian River. I got there about 13:30 and there must have been 50 people lined up outside so I gave it a miss. Disappointing but I'll try and find some Pliny in a bottle shop to try.

Drove to Battery Point and was lucky enough to get a car park to take some photos of the GG Bridge. I've never seen so many people in such a small area. Madness.

Got to the hotel then walked down to Fisherman's Wharf and wandered around for a few hours.

Stumbled on a bar at Pier 39 called Beer 39. Ha! Had a couple of beers and walked back to the hotel for the night.

Have an 8:45am tour to Alcatraz tomorrow and going to Golden State Vs Miami tomorrow night over in Oakland.

Still to decide what I'll do in between but no shortage of options.

Initial impressions of SF are good and I'm looking forward to seeing more over the next few days.


----------



## cliffo (6/11/17)




----------



## evoo4u (6/11/17)

cliffo said:


> Everything I'm posting here is just taken on my OnePlus 5.



Looks like I owe you a beer


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/17)

cliffo said:


> Today was a cruisy driving day as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SBOB (6/11/17)

Of all of it, im mostly jealous of the Warriors game you're going to 

If you want a pretty good breakfast, we went to 'Hollywood Cafe'. Huge servings and pretty damn tasty (and popular)
https://www.tripadvisor.com.au/Restaurant_Review-g60713-d1537869


----------



## SBOB (6/11/17)

Also, Rogue has a tap room on union st.
I stopped in there for a beer and it took me a while to pick from their decent selection


----------



## cliffo (7/11/17)

Sitting at Rogue Ale House near Washington Square.

7 Hop IPA




Honey Kolsch


----------



## cliffo (7/11/17)

Go popular sports teams. Put the thing in the thing.

Golden State Warriors Vs Miami Heat. 

Nosebleed section.

Good beer all round here if rediculously expensive.

Drinking a SNPA right now $13 USD


----------



## cliffo (8/11/17)

What a great experience the NBA game was. They sure know how to entertain a crowd.

Everyone who attended also got a mini replica of last season's trophy. It's actually got some weight to it so a nice souvenir.


----------



## akx (8/11/17)

Sorry you missed Russian River - it's a cool bar. For others (or if you're ever back there) they have an on site bottle shop where you can get bottles and growlers for off-premise consumption. Just head to the front of the line and say you want to get takeaway (though I've been in there and still had a line of 5 people). Thanks for the posts!


----------



## cliffo (8/11/17)

Had an overall cruisy day today, not leaving the hotel until just before 10am and headed to Anchor Brewing.

Was an interesting tour and ample tastings to be had.

Then wandered around to a few bars as recommended by a fellow tour visitor, went to the Painted Sisters with some more random wandering before heading back to the hotel then down the road to Brazen Head for an early dinner.

No draft beer but an adequate selection of bottled beer but some amazing food.


----------



## cliffo (8/11/17)




----------



## stewy (8/11/17)

Harmonic Brewing in SFO is great as well as 21st Amendment if you get time


----------



## cliffo (9/11/17)

I'm leaving this morning unfortunately. Could happily stay longer but off to Monterey for tonight.


----------



## SBOB (9/11/17)

In Monterey, the Cannery Row Brewery (not a real brewery) has a pretty impressive beer list from memory

Actually, forget memory..thanks google photo search, here's the actual menu...
https://photos.app.goo.gl/reWujUM6sol3ZFTx1


----------



## cliffo (10/11/17)

I walked past it but it looked closed so ended up at a place called Cooper's Pub which is an English styled pub.

Had a couple of Guinness and tried a few of their English "style" ales. They were ok.

Had fish and chips for dinner and that was pretty good. Then went back to the room and had a couple of 21st Amendment Down to Earth Session IPAs. Pretty tasty.

I went to the aquarium earlier in the day. I thought it was good but question the value of the $49 entry fee.

Today I'm driving down Big Sur. It's been raining overnight but the sky is starting to clear up so I'll leave it another hour before I head off to give it a bit more time to clear. Looking forward to today's drive and will be stopping in Morro Bay for the night.


----------



## cliffo (10/11/17)

The weather today was pretty average but made the best of it and am now in Morro Bay.

It's pretty quiet here so I've got a pizza from a local pizza place and drinking a few Firestone Walker Luponic Distortion 007. Very nice.


----------



## cliffo (10/11/17)




----------



## cliffo (11/11/17)

Had a 9 hour day on the road from Morro Bay to San With stops at Santa Monica, Oceanside and La Jolla.

There were numerous delays on the I5 due to crashes which allowed me down but was glad to make it to SD. I already love this place.

Went to the Hopping Pig for dinner. 21 beers and pork-based meals. I had that most traditional of Southern Californian dish, Bangers and Mash

Had 3 beers there, Garage Golden Munich Lager, Alpine Duet IPA and Ironfire Six Killer Stout. The 1st 2 were good the stout only okay but I'm not really a coffee kinda guy and this was brewed with hazelnut coffee.

Then a quick stop by the liquor store and a bottle of Pliny the Elder.

As the guy there said to me "It was amazing 10 years ago but now everyone brews something like it".

I'd have to agree. Feels like I've had it many times before. Good but nothing out of this world.

Also got a six pack of Coronado Brewing Co Seacoast Pilsner which I'm yet to try.

All in all a good day.


----------



## Mardoo (11/11/17)

What’d you think of American pizza?


----------



## cliffo (12/11/17)

Mardoo said:


> What’d you think of American pizza?


The two I've had over here have both been great.

The crusts have been just rights and fresh toppings on both.


----------



## Randai (12/11/17)

Thanks for the awesome pictures cliffo, envious of the road trip you took.


----------



## cliffo (12/11/17)

A top day in SD.

Headed out at 8am to walk around and then went to the USS Midway Museum which was well worth the time.

Grabbed lunch at La Puerta (amazing!) and a few beers afterwards then caught the bus out to Coronado and spent a couple of hours wandering around before heading back downtown on t


o the Stone Brewing Tap Room near Petco Park.

Tried their collab brew with Pirate Life (Baltic Porter) which was well tasty.




A quick breather in the hotel before heading back out to experience a Saturday night in SD.

Such a great city.


----------



## stewy (12/11/17)

Agree with you on the Pliny. I’ve had it fresh at Russian River & it is a great beer but doesn’t live up to the hype. I’ve had other IPAs that are as good/better. 
I actually preferred the Blind Pig IPA by Russian River. 

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## cliffo (13/11/17)

Off to Torrey Pines Golf Club later this morning for San Diego Beer Week's final event, The Beer Garden.

28 SD breweries paired with 14 local chefs.

Should be a good few hours


----------



## cliffo (13/11/17)

A cheeky pint of Sculpin at Ballast Point in Little Italy before I order an uber to Torrey Pines.


----------



## cliffo (13/11/17)

An hour in.

Awesome setup here. Great beer. Amazing food.


----------



## cliffo (14/11/17)

My last night in SD and I fly home tomorrow night out of LAX.

Had a cruisy day today. Walked up to Balboa Park, went back to La Puerta for one of their 1 pound burritos and a few beers, some more random city walking and another few beers at Resident Brewing and now back in the hotel.

Heading up to Escondido tomorrow morning to do the Stone Brewery tour then back to LA for the flight home.

Three weeks has flown by and I've enjoyed the experience but looking forward to getting back home for a "rest" lol

No doubt the 15 hour flight home will feel longer than the time I've spent over here


----------



## cliffo (15/11/17)

The Stone tour was pretty basic but fun.

Only half samples for most of the beers for me as I had to drive back to LA for the flight home.

It has been a great 3 weeks but I'm ready to be heading back home.

San Diego was the stand out city for me and Yosemite for the scenery.

Sitting in the United club bar now having an Angel City Lager before the 15 hour flight home. Most refreshing.


----------



## Dave70 (15/11/17)

Dunno about you, but after spending three and a half weeks there doing basically the same sit - eat, sit - drive, sit - drink, repeat activitys daily, I left Sydney airport as a generous 34 and returned as a 'snug' 36.


----------



## cliffo (17/11/17)

Back home now.

I actually lost about 1.5kg over the 3 weeks.

According to Google, I did walk 203km over the time I was away though so I guess that helped to offset the beer and food intake.


----------



## cliffo (17/11/17)

Here's the final driving stats after just over 3 weeks


----------



## Mardoo (17/11/17)

Nice! Thanks for the desktop vacation cliffo! I’ve been wanting to get back there for a beer tour, but can’t because of reasons. I did enjoy 6 years of life in Portland, so it’s not like I missed out  Thanks for posting mate.


----------



## mstrelan (17/11/17)

cliffo said:


> View attachment 109777



Her t-shirt says "support your local" and then also says "Ballast Point" which was bought for $1B by a company from New York. But I guess it is still local geographically...


----------



## evoo4u (17/11/17)

Hey cliffo, I really enjoyed this thread. Many thanks.


----------



## cliffo (17/11/17)

It was a great trip but it is good to be back home.

Can start to catch up on all the threads I didn't have time to read whilst I was away.


----------



## cliffo (18/11/17)

If anyone is interested, I've put up a time lapse-ish video on YouTube of photos I took from my phone (mounted to windscreen holder) at random intervals as I drove around - 



Of course I had to use "Holiday Road" as the background music.


----------



## evoo4u (18/11/17)

There's some quite speccie scenery in that lot, and a few hairy little roads too!


----------



## cliffo (18/11/17)

Starting to go through my photos from the camera.

Hop bin at SN Brewery


----------



## cliffo (18/11/17)

My overlord (Google) likes to keep an eye on me.

A map of my travels.

I started in LA and headed north via the inland route to Seattle then followed the coast down to San Diego before the final day trip back to LA via Escondido.


----------



## cliffo (18/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> There's some quite speccie scenery in that lot, and a few hairy little roads too!



The little, twisty roads were my favourite parts of the drive but yes, some of them required a lot of concentration and good luck to navigate


----------



## DU99 (18/11/17)

Thanks for the visual's of your trip..


----------



## husky (18/11/17)

Awesome thread. A working holiday in South Lake Tahoe while at uni many years ago is what started my love of craft beer. Travelled to many of these same places and found out how good beer could be! Home brewed ever since.


----------

